# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مردودی با رتبه 8000

## KingMehdi79

سلام چطور ممکنه من با رتبه 8000 منطقه دو پرستاری استان خودم یزد قبول نشم اونوقت پارسال با 16000 قبول شن

----------


## mohammad1397

امسال لابد سهمیه پنج درصدیا زیاد پرستاری زدن

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام چطور ممکنه من با رتبه 8000 منطقه دو پرستاری استان خودم یزد قبول نشم اونوقت پارسال با 16000 قبول شن


اولویت بندیتون درست بوده؟

----------


## KingMehdi79

> اولویت بندیتون درست بوده؟


آره

----------


## KingMehdi79

> اولویت بندیتون درست بوده؟


آره

----------


## hyun jung

تنها موردی که به نظرم میاد همین اولویته وگرنه رتبه تون میخوره به پرستاری یزد. ظرفیتش هم خوبه.
مطمئن هستین اشتباهی زمان ثبت انتخاب رشته اتفاق نیفتاده؟
چندمین اولویت بعد اون رو قبول شدین؟

----------


## king of konkur

امسال همه کلهم بدبخت شدیم. من که هنوز تو شوکم. نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## KingMehdi79

فعلا یه اعتراض زدم فایده ای داره؟

----------


## KingMehdi79

> تنها موردی که به نظرم میاد همین اولویته وگرنه رتبه تون میخوره به پرستاری یزد. ظرفیتش هم خوبه.
> مطمئن هستین اشتباهی زمان ثبت انتخاب رشته اتفاق نیفتاده؟
> چندمین اولویت بعد اون رو قبول شدین؟


نمیشه لیست انتخاب رشته رو دید

----------


## KingMehdi79

> تنها موردی که به نظرم میاد همین اولویته وگرنه رتبه تون میخوره به پرستاری یزد. ظرفیتش هم خوبه.
> مطمئن هستین اشتباهی زمان ثبت انتخاب رشته اتفاق نیفتاده؟
> چندمین اولویت بعد اون رو قبول شدین؟


نمیشه لیست انتخاب رشته رو دید

----------


## hyun jung

> نمیشه لیست انتخاب رشته رو دید


مگه بعد از ثبت کپی نگرفتین؟!!

----------


## B_m10m_O

دوستم با رتبه شما پرستاری ایران رو آورد  :Yahoo (21):  سهمیه 5 درصد داشت ... احتمالا تاثیر سهمیه هاست ...

----------


## KingMehdi79

> مگه بعد از ثبت کپی نگرفتین؟!!


نه ولی رسیدشو دارم فایده ای نداره فعلا اعتراض زدم

----------


## KingMehdi79

تنها راه چاره کارنامه سبز درسته

----------

